# Black Gold dog food - feedback?



## ColoAngler

Has anyone else used Black Gold dog food? I've used a number of brands of dog food, but this one is particularly impressing me. The stated quality intrigued me, but the performance is exceptional. I've cut my chocolate back and she's performing just as nicely as when I was feeding her another brand. My pup is packing on the muscle and is full of energy. However, it's always good to know when there are hidden issues, and I figure a good portion of you who may have used it won't have as many nice things to say. 

If you've not heard of it, here is a link to investigate. I've got my pup on the red bag, but will switch to the blue bag in a couple of months when his protein requirements go down just a bit. Quality asside, I enjoy the price. It's not as pricey as some of those foods that are major sponsors, but not bargain priced like a lot of grocery store brands.

http://www.blackgolddogfood.com/
http://www.bearpointkennel.com/Html/index3.htm


----------



## Lil Dikens Kennels

I use it and have been very satisfied with the results. The only problem for most is availability,,,,,,,,,, 
I am lucky to have a distributor 8 miles from our kennels ,otherwise i would have to travel 2-3 hrs each way and buy in bulk haul it back and then store it as well. I think it is worth the trip.


----------



## Tim West

I fed the red bag for several months and found my dogs crapping through keyholes, losing weight and suffering from bad coats.

I switched back to Euk and their weight came back, their coats were shiny and their stools got hard. The BG dealer called the company and they claimed I got the tail end of a run where the protein was too high. They suggested backing off to the blue bag. I backed off to Euk.

I have since moved to Blackwood which I am very happy with due to price, quality and availability of buying by the pallet. 

I know several folks who feed Black Gold and swear by it, but I wouldn't buy it personally due to what happened to me.


----------



## Guest

are you serious? Have you read the ingeredient panel on Black Gold, it isn't much better then pedigree and cost a lot more money


----------



## Latisha

dogfoodrep said:


> are you serious? Have you read the ingeredient panel on Black Gold, it isn't much better then pedigree and cost a lot more money


I am disapointed to find an Arkat rep speaking so negatively of competitive brands on a public forum. You may be speaking from your personal opinion but on this board, signed in as "dogfoodrep" you are representing your company. 

I have never used Black Gold but I have read their ingredient lists. Most of their formulas are still preserved with BHA. I refuse to feed anything to my dogs that contain this preservative.

Latisha


----------



## Mike Noel

I had a dog on it while with a trainer. She never had a solid stool that I saw and her coat was very dull. Plus she had a hard time keeping weight on. Now on Purina PP and she has normal stools and her coat looks great. It is VERY obvious what made the difference.

Have also seen a dog switched from BG to Blackwood and saw great results.


----------



## FOM

My dog was on Black Gold - kept loosing weight, went to double the amount of food and feeding twice daily, went to Vet for blood work, coat looked like crap - switched to Pro Plan (my Pro fed Black Gold, I feed Pro Plan) and he was back to normal weight in less than a week and his coat improved greatly!

Will not feed Black Gold to my dogs!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## AmiableLabs

dogfoodrep said:


> are you serious? Have you read the ingeredient panel on Black Gold, it isn't much better then pedigree and cost a lot more money.


That is not true, unfair, and ethically irresponsible of you to say.

We fed Black Gold for many years and were very happy with it. (BHA is a human-grade preservative commonly used in hot dogs and bacon. And in their super-premium foods BG still chiefly use mixed tocopherols as a preservative, adding only the minutest needed amount of BHA.) 

But we lost our local source and have switched to Arkat since last September. Except for the price, we find Arkat's VF Formula exceeding Black Gold in every way.

Then you come one here and say this?! :evil: 

In all my years dealing with John Allen (owner of BG) not once did he bad mouth a competitor much less tell a lie about them comparing their ingredients to trash food!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

Has anyone tried the Extreme Dog Fuel.I used it and liked it just fine but feed Iams now and my dogs look good and there coats are very shiney and they have lots of energy.I would still fed EDF if I didnt have to go to Bass pro shops to buy it.


----------



## Losthwy

I can not comment one way or the other on the quality of the food. But, if you do have good results with it there is an distributor close to Colorado Springs who are very nice folks to deal with.


----------



## FOM

Losthwy said:


> I can not comment one way or the other on the quality of the food. But, if you do have good results with it there is an distributor close to Colorado Springs who are very nice folks to deal with.


It's the same folks he got his puppy from! :wink: When you going to bring that furball out to training? I pick Bullet up this weekend, plus another young derby dog - we will be getting the group up and running full swing!

Oh yeah I'll second what Losthwy said, they are great folks and HUGE supporters of the sport we all love! 

FOM


----------



## MikeBoley

While the folks who run BG are great dog folks, the food is less than desirable. My dogs had loose stooles, dull coats and could not keep weight on. The product was very inconsistent from bag to bag. Now on PP. Wont be switching anytime soon.


----------



## Lab Man

I feed Black and Gold, but I will only feed the Signature Series line. I have great coats, small hard stools, great energy. The Signature Series is a 31/21. I first tried there red bag that is 30/20. I noticed a big difference switching to the Signature Series.


----------



## ColoAngler

I thank folks for their replies, and encourage any discussion. I really scratch my head when I hear some of the results. My pup has been putting on weight nicely, he's at 33 pounds at five months. His coat looks nice and his stools are tight, but a little greasy at times. I figure when you're feed a food that has 20 percent fat, there is going to be some that slips through. He's never constipated, I'll give it that.

I guess it's a lot like most other things in life, some get a good review others don't. 

Lainee, I took Kodi up to Dale's today. He's helping me undo the bug-ups I'm doing to my dog.  As a pointing lab, I've been pushing him more in the flusher direction, and Dale gave me some great instruction to keep him from charging birds.

Kodi also proved that he's great with me, and a puppy in a crowd. I'm back to working the basics with him again to gain some control in the field when there are more people/dogs in the area. I hope we can hook up one day.


----------

